# 2.1 computer speakers,amp? need advice



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello, i know this is a ht forum but i thought someone here might have any in site, or send me in the right direction. i did a search and did not come up with much, tried DIY audio aswell and still not so much info. I have had allot of fun building my HT, want to now build a speaker set for my MAC desk top. I am toying around with the full range speaker idea with a small subwoofer. I want it to sound Amazing but be small. Was thinking a couple three inch full range and a 7 inch woofer. Powering it up is more the issue, I thought of building my own amp, but dont really know where to start? I checked Madisound and they have this amp that i could build into the sub enclosure,
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=360&products_id=369

and parts express had this one,
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-772

they both seem like good options??? any one else do anything like this? any thoughts?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

For a small sub-sat system, those amps are both pretty good. You can play around with WinISD program to test enclosure sizes and types with different woofer driver parameters. Then it is just a matter of building a box.

As for the uppers, you are probably looking at a full range for simplicity. Zaph Audio has plans for a single driver based on the B3S, a square frame, copper colored 3" driver that does pretty well full range. It still needs a shaping crossover (notch down some, baffle step compensation, but not very complicated), but it's a neat and simple design. That with a sub that can play up to 100 Hz on the high end would be a pretty nice system.

Google WinISD and Zaphaudio and that should get you started. Zaph also has a lot of driver reference information on his site. And of course, keep asking question here


----------



## johnnyfamous (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, I looked at the zaph minis, they are right up my alley, thanks. Has anyone built these? what is the difference between the square speaker or the round? they both look the same, I run Mac computers so i dont think i will need to worry about shielded woofers. curious to see more pictures of small speakers, cant seem to find much while searching Computer speakers,, any one else have any ??

Will there be a big difference in sound quality going with a mini two way system and not using the full range driver?I just want it small!!

Unfortunatley Winsid is a microsoft program, i can not run it on my mac. Any suggestions for the subwoofer? I like the CSS 7inch but it is more than i want to pay,??


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

The square driver has a slightly different frequency response, which is what his filter is designed for. The round one would work but is not what is specified in the design.

I've been considering building one of Zaph's small designs as my desktop computer speakers as I want better satellites than my Klipsch Promedia 2.1 setup. Zaph's bargain 2 way is only about an inch or so bigger in each direction than his single driver design and its not much more. I'm tempted to try it for that reason.


----------

